# La machine à voyager dans le temps.



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

Je vous propose de poster ici d'anciennes photographies. Tous types de photos, de n'importe quel temps, il faut juste que vous n'en soyez pas l'auteur ou bien que vous soyez si vieux que les proc&#233;d&#233;s utilis&#233;s soient d'un autre temps.
Ou bien experimentateur-tatrice. 







H&#244;tel de ville, Place des terreaux, Lyon. Positif sur plaque de verre 13x18 cm. Certainement destin&#233; &#224; &#234;tre encadr&#233; dans un cadre "vitrail" et placer devant une fen&#234;tre. C'est Eastman qui commercialisera le film cellulo&#239;d vers 1884.
Donc cette photographie est probablement ant&#233;rieur &#224; cette date. 

La qualit&#233; des d&#233;tails de cette photographie est d&#251;e &#224; la taille du n&#233;gatif.
Avant l'invention du petit format en 1925 (avec l'arriv&#233;e du Leica), les images n&#233;gatives &#233;tait au minimum de 4,5 &#215; 6 cm, et plus souvent de 6 &#215; 9 cm et plus, et un tirage par contact permettait d'obtenir une &#233;preuve positive lisible.

En ce qui concerne l'architecture de cette place, en 1992, la fontaine de Bartholdi fut d&#233;plac&#233;e et les petits jets d'eau de Buren apparurent.

Source : Photographie issue de la collection du Conservatoire de la photographie, 104 rue de la Grande C&#244;te, Lyon 2&#232;me (si vous passez dans le coin et que c'est ouvert vous pouvez venir appr&#233;cier cette photographie dans un plus grand format sur papier et bien s&#251;r l'original plus quelques autres petites trouvailles, le gardien du lieu est un doux dingue qui saura vous recevoir).


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2007)

*Avion biplan Nieuport*
Autochrome de la guerre 1914-1918 (d&#233;partement de l'Aisne)
Photo prise en 1917 par Fernand Cuville
Technique photo: Positif couleur transparent sur un support en verre

Source: Archives Photographiques (M&#233;diath&#232;que du Patrimoine) &#169; CMN
_(superbe site que je vous incite vivement &#224; visiter)._

Pour rappel, l'autochrome est un proc&#233;d&#233; photographique &#224; base de f&#233;cule de patate, invent&#233; en 1903 par les fr&#232;res Lumi&#232;re.


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Juin 2007)

Bon, comme &#231;a ne se bouscule pas beaucoup dans ce fil, j'en mets deux autres.





"Point de vue de la fen&#234;tre"






Photo du portrait "Le Cardinal d&#8217;Amboise"​

Ces deux photos ont &#233;t&#233; prises par un sexag&#233;naire originaire &#224; Ch&#226;lon sur Sa&#244;ne, du nom de Joseph Nic&#233;phore Niepce.

"_Vilain  pas beau, ce Joseph n'est pas un photographe tr&#232;s jojo_" me direz-vous ?

C'est sans compter que ces deux clich&#233;s ont &#233;t&#233; tir&#233;s vers 1826, soit il y a plus de 180 ans ! Il s'agit en fait des premi&#232;res photographies jamais r&#233;alis&#233;es.

Alors bravo, Monsieur Niepce !  


_Nb: &#224; la m&#234;me &#233;poque, cet inventeur de la photographie travaillait aussi avec son fr&#232;re Claude sur un autre projet dont l'aboutissement a &#233;galement fa&#231;onn&#233; notre vie moderne : le moteur &#224; explosion   ._


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bon, comme &#231;a ne se bouscule pas beaucoup dans ce fil, j'en mets deux autres.
> 
> 
> "Point de vue de la fen&#234;tre"
> ...




_ Sauf erreur de ma part_, ce "point de vue de la fen&#234;tre" n'est pas de Niepce, mais de W. Henry Fox Talbot. Ce fut m&#234;me le premier n&#233;gatif (sur papier) obtenu.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> _ Sauf erreur de ma part_, ce "point de vue de la fen&#234;tre" n'est pas de Niepce, mais de W. Henry Fox Talbot. Ce fut m&#234;me le premier n&#233;gatif (sur papier) obtenu.


Sans pouvoir vraiment confirmer ce fait (je n'&#233;tais pas encore n&#233;  ), le "Point de vue de la fen&#234;tre" est commun&#233;ment attribu&#233; &#224; Niepce (il daterait de 1826 ou 1827, selon les sources). On retrouve cette information dans les encyclop&#233;dies et les sites des mus&#233;es sur la photographie.

Niepce a r&#233;alis&#233; sa premi&#232;re photocopie de portrait sur plaque de verre enduite de bitume de Jud&#233;e d&#232;s 1822, puis des points de vue sur pierre lithographique (1824) et des gravures indirectes sur supports m&#233;talliques d'images obtenues par le proc&#233;d&#233; du bitume (1826).

Le "Point de vue de la fen&#234;tre" est le seul exemplaire des images r&#233;alis&#233;es par Niepce &#224; cette &#233;poque sur &#233;tain non grav&#233;, et est consid&#233;r&#233; de ce fait comme la premi&#232;re v&#233;ritable photographie.


En revanche, rien de tel n'appara&#238;t dans la biographie de Talbot, l'inventeur du calotype, qui semble ne s'&#234;tre lanc&#233; dans la photographie qu'&#224; partir de 1833 _(nb: parce que, dit-on, il avait cette ann&#233;e-l&#224; tent&#233; sans succ&#232;s d'immortaliser sa lune de miel)._


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Je ne savais plus qui avait fait cette vue de la fenêtre (Niepce me dit mon livre mais peu importe) ce qui m'amuse dans l'histoire de cette photo, c'est qu'elle a été fait par hasard, il paraît. Il a laissé une plaque recouverte d'une émulsion sensible devant sa fenêtre quelques heures sans le faire exprès ... Et puis il est revenu "Eurékà".


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

A propos de WHFT :

"_En 1835, il obtint le *premier négatif* sur papier qui nous soit parvenu. Cette petite image négative de 2,5 cm de côté représente une fenêtre, prise de lintérieur de Lacock Abbey, sa résidence dans le Wiltshire._"

Wikipedia.

Mais le même Wikipedia, dans son histoire de la photographie accorde bien à Niepce l'image que tu as présentée ci-dessus. Renseignement pris, il semblerait que tu aies raison et l'image de Talbot semble être celle-ci.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

... et la commercialisation de Eastmann du film cellulo&#239;d (Kodak). Niepce inventa donc un proc&#233;d&#233; avec un m&#233;tal comme support. Il travailla et signa un accord d'assocation avec Daguerre en 1829. Mais Niepce mourrut 4 ann&#233;es plus tard et Daguerre en profita pour "inventer" le Daguerr&#233;otype ... qui fut un succ&#232;s dans toutes la bourgeoisie d'Europe, de Russie et surtout d'Am&#233;rique. 






[FONT=arial, helvetica]_[SIZE=-1]Louis Daguerre : nature morte - 1837






Une famille parmis d'autres ....

PS : Si vous trouvez une photographie ancienne en tr&#232;s bon &#233;tat sur un support m&#233;tal, verre, et papiers tr&#232;s fins d&#238;tes vous que c'est tr&#232;s fragile (lumi&#232;re humidit&#233 et que &#231;a a certainement une valeur non n&#233;gligeable.... donc ne pas les exposer par exemple dans votre salon  ou en prenant des pr&#233;cautions. 
[/SIZE]_[/FONT]


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le "Point de vue de la fenêtre" est le seul exemplaire des images réalisées par Niepce à cette époque sur étain non gravé


Oups! un mot a disparu et a changé le sens de la phrase. Il faut lire: _Le "Point de vue de la fenêtre" est le seul exemplaire *restant* des images réalisées par Niepce à cette époque sur étain non gravé..._


----------

